# Repaint Kitchen Cabinets



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you are keeping the flooring, countertops and appliances you will want to pick a color scheme that will not make them look dirty or to stark. Dark colors tend to make spaces look smaller. You will want to think about enhancing your kitchen lighting with some track lighting or something if you go to dark cabinets too.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

go for it ,i think it would great:wink: .whats the story with the bulk heads IMHO i think it should be painted the same as the walls:huh: .


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Interior Decorating forum.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd say go for it!
I've never cared for white cabinets.
Don't forget to number (or otherwise keep track of) the doors as you remove them. You want them to go back on the same cabinet they came off of.


----------



## Underdog (Sep 4, 2009)

ltd said:


> go for it ,i think it would great:wink: .whats the story with the bulk heads IMHO i think it should be painted the same as the walls:huh: .


I'm not sure what the bulkheads were for, there's nothing in them except extra space above the top shelf. I'll look into painting them the same color as the walls.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Here is a photo of my own kitchen cabinets that are painted MDF - just scroll down until you see the photo. http://www.home-additions-startup-guide.com/best-kitchen-decorating.html

I have seen many successful kitchens done in all colours of the rainbow. For more ideas, you can go to Flickr or Istockphoto and enter kitchen into the search field to see hundreds of photos.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

We painted the cabinets in our old mobile, and they turned out pretty good (compared with the early 80's wood paneling that they used to be). We did the cabinet parts in white, and the drawers and cabinet doors in a cream yellow, similar to what you have on that wall. We did the handles in white spray paint, had some brown in there somewhere, but I don't remember where. We also had a red accent wall, but that's not for everybody. I looked for some pictures, but couldn't find any good ones, and the house is long gone.


----------



## meier0644 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am with you on repainting the cupboards, what the heck, you can always paint them again, and I am sure you will. I am thinking of this also as I just bought a house and whoever had the house before painted the cupboards, the counter top, and its a mess, chipping, she evan got paint on the sink, doors wont close on some of them, so I am going to sand them, and paint them. some of the drawers are bad, so will have to find new one, going to raise the ceiling, trying to make it a country home. But the main problem I have is fixing the front doors. Does anyone know how to paint steel doors to look like wood? They are painted burgandy right now, so do I have to sand and seal them first?


----------

